# Help, please, hope this is right forum...



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, guys, I have AzureBelle and I also have Freeway, so I'm looking for a way to transport them safely in my vehicle. Up till now, I have jerry-rigged a full-body harness to my seatbelt so they can both ride in the front passenger seat sitting down, but I know that Freeway must get tired stretching his neck up to look out the window and of course AzureBelle wants to look to, and she can't even pretend to stretch that far. 

The above said, does anyone have any suggestions for a good booster seat built for 2? They have to go in the front seat because the cacophany of noise they make when I have tried to put them in the back seat, so it definitely has to be a front seat capable arrangement. 

Thanks in advance, 

S


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking at car seats for you right now...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Would they both fit in this?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not state-side so don't know about US booster seats---I have a German one that we added a second tether to when we got our 2nd pup. But I would ask you to reconsider & put them in the backseat. I think the air bags are dangerous for our little pups so mine always ride in the backseat. YOU will get used to the noise or they will stop w/time. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't crossed this bridge yet. Boo stays in his carrier on the floor front passenger and King Zach has the front seat. I dread the day when Boo revolts and wants a seat. Zach is not going to give up his front seat and I have a feeling Boo will not stand for being put in the back seat -even in a booster. Right now Boo is still a puppy so he doesn't know any better  and he likes looking up at Zach.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> But I would ask you to reconsider & put them in the backseat. I think the air bags are dangerous for our little pups so mine always ride in the backseat. YOU will get used to the noise or they will stop w/time. Better safe than sorry.


Good points, Sandi!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I haven't crossed this bridge yet. Boo stays in his carrier on the floor front passenger and King Zach has the front seat. I dread the day when Boo revolts and wants a seat. Zach is not going to give up his front seat and I have a feeling Boo will not stand for being put in the back seat -even in a booster. Right now Boo is still a puppy so he doesn't know any better  and he likes looking up at Zach.


Mags you should look into the Snoozer console carseat on GW Little. I got the larger size but you could do the small. Steve loves it! I'm sure it's not as safe as him sitting in the back but my back seats are full of kids.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Celeta, yeah I know when he gets in the back he will need a car seat just not ready to have him that far away from me


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have the snoozers small for both of mine now. It definitely takes up a whole seat. And 2 small dogs 4 - 5 lbs could fit, but any bigger than that and you need a medium or large size.


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll look at all these seats, thanks ladies, I appreciate the help. 

S


----------

